

Feedly Pro - ababab
https://cloud.feedly.com/#pro

======
middus
If anyone working for feedly reads this: SSL/https should not be a premium
feature. Please make it available to everyone.

Update: they tweeted "HTTPS is currently a pro only feature. Will extend it to
everyone when we have a way to fund it." (see
[https://twitter.com/feedly/status/364292745487065088](https://twitter.com/feedly/status/364292745487065088))

~~~
samweinberg
Seriously. You shouldn't have to pay to expect a reasonable amount of security
as a user.

~~~
arrrg
Security? Where do you see security issues outside of login data (which is
already over HTTPS)?

This seems like a privacy feature (something not necessarily everyone cares
about when it comes to their feedreading), not security.

~~~
da_maire
Any site viewed over plain HTTP is susceptible to content injection by ISPs,
public wifi providers, employers, etc, basically anyone between you and the
server. At best it's annoying, at worst it's a security hazard.

And as someone else mentioned, the session cookie is still transmitted in
plaintext, which effectively compromises your Feedly account.

~~~
hamburglar
Not to be too glib about it, but for God's sake, who cares? It's my Feedly
account. It holds my read/unread status for my daily newsfeeds. What's the big
hacker target here? Spoofing that I've already read Hacker News today?
Subscribing me to feeds I don't want? I encourage Feedly not to waste time
securing that on my behalf.

------
thisishugo
Great that they've settled on a business model, but I feel like if you are
going to have a free tier that HTTPS should be part of it.

~~~
arrrg
Why exactly is that? By far most people do not care at all that other people
are (theoretically) able to see what they are reading. I certainly don’t at
all.

I do not think HTTPS is in any way a required feature for a feedreader. It’s
pretty perfect as a premium feature.

~~~
thisishugo
There are plenty of reasons to prefer secure browsing by default. Perhaps I
subscribe to feeds that would be flagged as "suspect" by programs like
PRISM[1] and XKeyscore[2], and would like to make the NSA work at least a
little bit to find that out.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRISM)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKeyscore](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XKeyscore)

~~~
pionar
So, then if it's that important to you, give the people giving you the cover
of HTTPS some money, stop being a cheapskate.

~~~
thisishugo
It so happens that I consider HTTPS by default for _all users_ a requirement.
A problem which a pro subscription does not solve.

------
uptown
Since Google Reader went down, I've found I waste less time. I used to use
Reeder as my front-end, but they've been slow to update their desktop app. I
realize I'm "missing" things I used to keep up to date on, but the net gain is
a lot more time I used to spend consuming what I suppose was superfluous
content. For me - it's been kind of a nice change.

~~~
jamesjporter
I had the same experience when I stopped using Opera and didn't have the RSS
reader anymore. I do miss reading webcomics regularly, but the productivity
gain is nice.

------
exizt88
You know something's wrong with your RSS reader when it has a support queue,
and people are willing to pay for bumping to the front of it.

~~~
jacobr
Are there any products with actual users and no support queue?

~~~
DigitalSea
Google Search? I don't recall the last time I had to send Google an email
because their search wasn't working for me. Over the top example, but an
example nonetheless.

~~~
toyg
Search support is for website owners, who are users as well. And I'm pretty
sure that support queue is _long_.

------
mcantrell
That's great and all, but my RSS Service has SSL by default, no support queue,
and is only $2/month or $16/year. Everyone is a user, and everyone is treated
the same. No ads, ever.

[https://www.bulletin.io](https://www.bulletin.io)

------
petsos
Not again with the lifetime accounts...

~~~
kondro
Only 5,000 lifetime accounts. Tiny in comparison to the 12 million+ users they
have.

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/19/feedly-launches-
sta...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/19/feedly-launches-standalone-
web-version-for-all-users-offers-a-one-click-migration-path-from-google-
reader/)

~~~
Grue3
Will they even last 20 months at which point lifetime account becomes
advantageous? The Old Reader sure didn't.

~~~
samuelfine
The Old Reader didn't last because they didn't have a business model.

------
AndrewDucker
Fantastic. Making the users the customers is something I heartily approve of.
It aligns the interests of the service providers with the interests of the
users, and means they have to compete on service, rather than spending their
time finding ways to make people click on ads.

------
changdizzle
Honest question: why do people pay for "pro" RSS services? There are enough
out there that I don't feel I would ever need to - I was using oldreader until
they shut it down to everyone and now use digg reader - is there specific
functionality I'm missing out on by not using these premium services? There's
always the whole adage of if it's free then you could lose it, but with the
amount of readers out there it seems like I could hop to and from services.

~~~
smacktoward
Because it would be nice to not have to constantly hop to and from services as
they die from lack of resources?

Because it would be nice to not have to periodically have to re-learn
everything as the app you're familiar with dies and you have to switch to an
unfamiliar one?

Because good software is worth something?

------
kzahel
Seems ironic to have a "lifetime" pro option, as its predecessor's lifetime
was cut short.

~~~
samuelfine
I suppose it's less ironic when you consider that its predecessor's lifetime
was cut short, in part, because they _didn 't_ charge for their product. ;)

------
JazCE
Can they fix the whole "keep unread/mark as read" shortcut key debacle first?

------
Simple1234
I'm surprised they don't just stick a banner at the top and call it a day.

------
stephanos2k
I was wondering how long it would take for them to find a business model.

~~~
baq
selling https access doesn't sound like a good one for me, this should be a
basic feature with NSA and who knows who else listening in on everything.

~~~
kondro
If you want some privacy, you have to pay for it. Is that really that
unreasonable?

~~~
regecks
Well, my reflex response is yes. Transport security seems like an odd thing to
call a feature for a feed reader. Of course it's possible that it's a brutal
cost multiplier for them - I'd be interested to know.

------
martin-adams
I would be put off paying $99 for a lifetime account. These should be
available up to 5,000, but users should be able to still opt for the $5 or $45
options.

------
pkhamre
I would rather pay a monthly/yearly fee.

~~~
kondro
The price is $5/month and $45/year when these 5,000 lifetime accounts run out.

